# Stihl MS361 chain oiling help required



## aux memes (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an MS361 20" bar with 3/8 rsc chain. The chain has gradually stopped oiling over the last few weeks. I have a new chain and the oil adjuster set to maximum. There is sufficient oil being pumped out but most of it is running across the bar and onto the floor, mainly down the back of the guide but some down the front too. The chain has a small amount of oil, just enough to lubricate the guide but the chain is dry. The oilway in the guide is clear and everything is clean.

Has anyone any idea why the oil isn't being picked up by the chain?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the hole in the bar clean? Guide plate on properly to expose the oil hole to the bar?


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Clean out the bar cavity, oiler hole, and sprocket good. Dirt, wood chips, and Crud build up along inside the bar cavity and hole and will not let the bar properly lubricate. I clean my bar and chain up after every use. After you are done putting it back together a good way to check if it's lubricating properly is to use something light colored like a piece of paper, wood, ect..... and hold the bar nose over it about 3-5 inches. Throttle the saw up and in a few seconds you should see excess oil slinging off the nose to the paper. Check out your chain and you should be good to go.....


----------



## aux memes (Mar 4, 2010)

The oilway in the bar is clear and everything is clean. The bar still fits correctly and the oilways measure to line up.

I've now run it with just the bar bolted down and the oil is pouring into the guide perfectly. Could it be that the chain is carrying the oil all the way round the bar and it's being thrown out at the bottom?


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I have my oiler adjusted out all the way also on my MS361 and the excess oil that the chain does not remove from the oiler port just runs down the side of my bar also, that's common, the excess oil has to go somewhere. The chain should be well oiled at the drive links. You can check it buy running the saw for a few second with the chain on the bar, turn the saw off and about midway down the bar pull the chain up and look at the drivelinks under the cutting teeth and there should be oil on them. Check the top and bottom drivelinks and there should be oil on both. After that try the paper test I mentioned. If it's slinging oil off it's oiling fine.


----------



## aux memes (Mar 4, 2010)

The links are dry and no oil flings off the chain at any speed. The guide is well oiled and the rest is on the floor.


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I'de take it to a dealer and let them look at it. It's hard to tell without seeing it....


----------



## BobL (Mar 4, 2010)

Is your bar groove clean and clear all the way around.
Also is the chain clean.

RE: Could it be that the chain is carrying the oil all the way round the bar and it's being thrown out at the bottom?"

Yes this could be the case - also if it's cold and the oil is too thick it will not flow well. If your chain is dirty with resin it will reduce the amount of oil that can penetrate the chain. Have you tried some thinner oil?


----------



## aux memes (Mar 5, 2010)

Everything is perfectly clean. 

I'll try some thinner oil. The oil I use recently changed it's packaging so maybe the oil changed too


----------

